
Why PgConf.US, 20 years of PostgreSQL – That's why - linuxhiker
https://www.postgresql.us/node/156
======
yeukhon
There is YouTube playlist available for the 2015 talks.
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCExcFCoaxiOqqT_wN48h...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCExcFCoaxiOqqT_wN48hV4O_B5dspmsM)

Thank you for setting this up. I cannot afford to go to conference like these,
and since I only know the basic SQL syntax I won't find much use going to
PgConf, so having videos I can advance with PG at my own pace.

------
herge
> PgConf US is the conference for PostgreSQL in North America

Canada always gets the shaft!

You could at least name it PgConf NA. Don't make the same mistake PyCon did
when they came to Montreal.

~~~
acveilleux
At least we have PGCon:

[https://www.pgcon.org/2016/](https://www.pgcon.org/2016/)

Held at U of Ottawa every year.

